# Homer the blind kitty tributes



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Homer the blind kitty went to the rainbow bridge last week. FB has been filled with tributes from all over the world. Gwen and Homer have changed the worlds view of blind kitties. So many testimonials of how people read the book and adopted a blind kitty.

I noticed yesterday that even National Geographic commented on Homers passing!!!

Here was an especially moving testimonial of the power of Homers book and the results of a saved life.










Pandora our girl was born with out eyes, a vet was called, he suggested euthanasia, we had read Homers wonderful story and chose to bring her into our home as you can see the back of my chair is one of her fav spots, she is 2yr now and continues to amaze us and her seeing house mates. Our 3 story house does not stop her she almost counts the steps up and down and never misses. When jumping she always hits her mark, plays with her tennis balls, knows where she left them, knows the sound of a door opening, a food dish fillip, from several rooms away. Never think because they cannot see they are handicapped, they are NOT!!! THANK YOU HOMER!!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I ordered Homer's book last week when you first mentioned it! I'm looking forward to reading it. I have about 5 cat books, so really need to get cracking!!! 

Your Pandora is adorable. I love hearing about rescue stories of the animals many don't want!

When I adopted Sam, he was at a foster home that also had kittens. One of them was blind but he played with all the sighted kittens like a champ! He would move his head from side to side to pick up noise so the woman named him Stevie (after Stevie Wonder). The local library adopted him as their mascot!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Pandora is a beauty! Thank you for sharing her story. I was very sorry to hear about Homer. Gwen's book made me cry and laugh out loud at times. It really gave me a new perspective on blind kitties.


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

:angel What an amazing story so sad but Pandora is gorgeous and so lucky to have you. so sorry for little Homer, Run Free Little One. :angel


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

Sad to hear he passed away. I read the book last year it was amazing how he adapted to blind life like he was normal.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

How old was Homer when he passed?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I think he was 14 yrs old.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Kittiesmom, Pandora isnt mine but a cat that was rescued because the people had read Homers book and knew blind kitties can have a good quality life. All because of Homer!!! Homer you changed the world for blind and disabled cats and kittens! 

I had two blind cats I rescued and vetted and adopted out to wonderful families. When I rescued Laverne and Shirley they were in pretty bad shape. I didnt know anything about blind cats. I was flying by the seat of my pants!! But Homers book was published half way thru socializing them. It was such encouragement that I had done the right thing. I had tremendous pressure by rescue people that I should of put them down.(were talking yelling matches about it and Im not one to ever raise my voice!!!) I refused and stood my ground. I knew I did the right thing after I read the book!


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

Sorry Mitts and Tess I misread your post. :heart


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Not a problem. I wanted the people who gave this kitty the credit for giving her a great life the credit and sweet Homer and Gwen for showing us blind kitties deserve a chance


----------



## RV-Kitty (Jul 31, 2013)

I was saddened to see on FB that this blind kitty died. Blind cats can make excellent pets as can tripod cats. 

I would have been happy to adopt a special needs or blind cat almost 5 years ago when we decided to get cats this time instead of dogs. Our three old dogs had gone to Rainbow Bridge all within 2 years of each other and the house was like a tomb. But the shelters and rescues didn't have any special needs kitties. I did adopt a 9 month old kitten who kept sticking her paw out of the cage as if offering me her hand. You could see how friendly and outgoing she was. Her tail is deformed and not attractive. The staff there said no one wanted her because of her "funny looking" tail. Her health is excellent. We wanted her and she's one of the best cats we ever had. Along with her we also adopted a 6 week old fuzzy brown kitten that was very sick with a URI and slated for euthanasia. While I did the paperwork at the shelter my husband called our vet and we took them both straight there from the shelter. As you can see by her picture, with love and care and no stress plus antibiotics and... she lived and is fine today. 

All our cats are indoor only with plenty of toys, cat trees and condos and assorted scratching posts. They go with us when we snow-bird, camp or travel in our RV.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

RV Kitty you are awesome to adopt the hard to adopt cats. They are the most special arent they! Your kitty in the picture is a looker. How beautiful. 2 of my cats were adopted by a couple which traveled with them for a year in their RV. I have great pictures of them traveling that the couple sent me. They are living the high life. Homer put special needs cats on the map! One small kitty changed the world for the good of all cats!


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Not a problem. I wanted the people who gave this kitty the credit for giving her a great life the credit and sweet Homer and Gwen for showing us blind kitties deserve a chance


 Yes I totally agree.


----------

